# terminal tackle



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

what do you experts us for terminal tackle for pompano? Thanks</DIV>


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

the next question is about sand fleas. how do I hoof them? am I trying to keep them alive? If so once I cast them out won't they just bury in the sand? Thanks


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not an expert, but I've caught pompano using a double dropper loop rig:


----------



## BayShark (Oct 30, 2008)

What keeps the sandfleas from burying in the sand ?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not an expert either, but a different thread said to hook-em in the digger!

Skip


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hook them down through the diggers then turn the hook around to pass up through the body. Let the hook point just penetrate the shell top. 



I use a teaser(Pompom Ball) in front of each hooks on the basic rig presented in the former post. 



I find that I catch just as many Pompano on my jig rigs. C2


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

C2

using your method the flea is dead and can't bury in the sand ?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

The diggers are disabled and the flea is probably dying. The Pompano don't really care,



I can catch them with a piece of lead with a teaser and you can't get any deader than that.



I use jigs and pieces of shrimp. faux sandfleas; whatever works. JMHO C2


----------

